
The Koch Brothers’ New Brand - sasvari
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/03/10/koch-brothers-new-brand/
======
302498750294
Throwaway just to say that father was an exec at Koch working directly with
Charles Koch. They genuinely see it as a free market thing, and that if people
think it's so bad they'll use their money to fix the problem, and if they're
right, the market dictates they'll win. They also see their lunchtime as a
free market problem. They see departments interacting with other departments
as a free market problem, where one department has to pay the other for its
time. They think the historically largest government programs should have been
private market funded... "if they were that important to society people would
fund it."

~~~
302498750294
Koch Brothers = YC logic taken to the extremes, and scaled to the extremes.

------
AstroJetson
The book this article is about " Dark Money: The Hidden History of the
Billionaires Behind the Rise of the Radical Right by Jane Mayer" is amazing
and a little depressing. The funding that is behind the PAC/Super-PAC is very
scary, it's a tidal wave of cash. I've always assumed since day one of
American politics that cash has been a player. I never assumed that it's as
big as portrayed. I'm really starting to rethink my choice of IT and not
becoming a political operative.

